# Presbyterian and Reformed Live Streaming Worship Services



## Jake (May 15, 2013)

I have started compiling a list of churches that offer live video broadcasts of worship services. I had loftier goals of making it nice, but for now, I stopped playing around with JavaScript libraries and made a simple page.

If anyone has any more churches to list, let me know!

Presbyterian and Reformed Live Streaming Church Services


----------



## Tim (May 15, 2013)

Well done! Thanks for your work on this project. What made you desire to do this? 

When I have more time, I may be able to help with the search.


----------



## Edward (May 15, 2013)

I keep getting surprised at churches you might expect to have this that don't.


----------



## Jake (May 15, 2013)

Tim,

I have a bit of free time this week as I do not start work until next week and I am out of school, so I ended up doing this to take up some time. I like compiling data into spreadsheets, so I made one that seemed useful.

Your help is appreciated.

Edward,

Me too. I'm also very surprised by how many random small churches offer this.


----------



## Jake (May 15, 2013)

I found a good deal of these on SermonAudio, which offers the ability to stream videos. This was very helpful. It seemed an unusual amount of PRCA and FPC churches use this, neither of which are NARAPC, but I decided to include them.

I've also just been going through search results for livestream or a synonym and presbyterian or reformed church. This finds some reformed churches, but mostly PC(USA), RCA, and CRC, so I have to weed through these. Also, I find links to streaming channels and sometimes its unclear if these are frequently used. When in doubt, I've been leaving them out.

So a great place to go would be word of mouth. If your church or another church you know offers a live video stream of services on the Lord's Day, please comment and let me know!


----------



## Zach (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for this, Jake!


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 15, 2013)

Great work!

One correction and one addition:

The Chilliwack CanRC service times are 10:00 AM and 2:00 PM

You could also add the Langley Canadian Reformed Church, 9:30 AM and 2:00 PM.


----------



## Jake (May 15, 2013)

Rev. Bredenhof,

Thank you for the additional church and for pointing out the error. Hopefully there aren't too many more of the latter!


----------

